# VirtualPTZ plugin



## Klongeiger (Jun 4, 2021)

Klongeiger submitted a new resource:

VirtualPTZ plugin - Turn you Ricoh Theta into a virtual PTZ-Camera



> After being disappointed that my Theta 360° camera was virtually useless in OBS (because the fisheye-images don't mix well with normal cameras), I wrote a DAL-plugin that uses the Theta as a source cam and routes a pitch/tilt/zoom segment as a virtual camera into OBS (or any other app that supports DAL-Plugins).
> I tested it as far as I could with my limited resources and it is sufficiently stable to use it.
> 
> I'd be grateful for additional testers. So if you are interested, please get the...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## vr360bln (Nov 8, 2021)

Hey Klongeiger, any chance you can compile this also fro windows? I was just messing around gaining what your plugin does to have an insta360 ONE X2 as PTZ Cam....but not that much into coding, so I quit :-) ciao from Berlin!


----------



## Klongeiger (Apr 20, 2022)

Hey, sorry for the incredibly late reaction, I didn't get notified. 
The code relies heavily on Apple's SceneKit library, so unfortunately porting is not an option.


----------

